# Lamp length vs aquarium length‏?



## Nice2one (10 Nov 2014)

*Hi guys* 
I am wondering if you could help me choosing the right length of a lamp based on my information and your guidelines and knowledge.

My problem is that I am a first timer with an open aquarium, and I am a bit lost when it comes to choosing the right hanging lamp. For example I haven't been able to find any information about how big or non gap there can be in each end with out it giving trouble on the bottom on the aquarium, in case of lack of light.

*Tank dimensions:* 
*Length:* 160 cm
*Depth* : 55 cm
*Height* 55 cm​
I have been looking at Giesemann Infinity series.
http://www.giesemann.de/86,1,,.html​And I have been reading up the specifications, an as fare as I understand there guidelines I should be okay with an 120 cm length lamp 
But that give me an gap in each end of 20 cm.But then again giesemann also make an 150 cm lamp, would that work just as fine? or will it cause me trouble with light that doesn't consume in the aquarium.

I had to make a choice now, I probably buy the 150 cm version, purely because I think the ecstatic look will make more sense if the lamp is about same size as the length of the tank.

But as I said I am new and could use some pros and cons on the lamps, any input is welcome.

Thanks and have a nice day.

Best regards Keen


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Nov 2014)

This will do just fine for your tank:

Odyssea Dual Pro T5HO Series 150/170

http://www.ecoarium.pt/odyssea-dual-pro-t5ho-series-150-170/

With a combination of (6500 k+ 4000 K) or (6500k + 8000k) or (4000 k + 8000k )
I personally like 4000 k + 8000k cause i have more good colours especially the reds.

A 120 Cm length doesn´t fit. You will have shadows in the corners. 

Best regards


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Nov 2014)

You have to avoid this..
Look the difference in the right side and the growth  This was one of my fisrt mistakes a couple of years ago..


----------



## ian_m (11 Nov 2014)

What about this @ 150cm. A lot of light, will have to be extremely careful if all tubes are on.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...-aquarium-lighting-six-tubes-system-6866.html


----------



## Nice2one (11 Nov 2014)

Hi Guys
Thanks for your input on my question 
Regarding the suggested products, I would have loved them if it wasn't because I wanted the lamp for this setup to work together my GHL computer. Which means the lamp have to be dimmable.
But I did got the message, I don't wanna go for the 120 cm lamps anymore. In conclusion I will go for the 150 cm lamps in my further search 

Best regards 
                     Keen


----------

